# Visiting Pcola Beach - FF advice



## jloc (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll be visiting family staying on pensacola beach (gulf side) next weekend. I grew up in the area but now live in CO. Most of my fly fishing is freshwater but I do have a saltwater rig I used in Puerto Rico a few years ago.

I won't have much time to travel around. Any thoughts or suggestions for fly fishing off the island? I'll be bring a stripped down version of my gear. Any info helps and I don't mind slinging big ass streamers for a couple days straight. Thanks in advance.

-John


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey man I do not know that area. Sucks that all those fly guys couldn't think of anything to help you out.
Somebody must have something they can tell this man? 
Winter can be slow with the fly rod, there is always the off chance you can find something along the beach. I went last week once, it was a real nice walk . 
I have found Blue fish this time of year and an occasional Red if the water is right. Blues will eat anything they see moving. No need for monster flies.
The most fun I've ever had in the winter along the beach is when the False Albacore show up running along the edge. I found them to be very picky as their feeding on small glass minnows. Little white gummies work, they will eat those on the off chance their there.
Maybe someone else will pop in now with some more advice.:shifty:


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't do a ton of that type of fishing but here's my 2 cents since the more knowledgable didn't chime in. I would get on google earth and look behind wherever you are staying on the bay side for grass flats with access to deep water. I would tie on something like a sz 2 clouser and work that for a while to see if you can't locate some specks or reds. Walking the beach is another option but I've never done it. Wouldn't jump right to huge flies because most of the time they aren't needed around here. There is a lot of good information on this forum from previous posts so its probably worth looking through for a while


----------

